# Rear shock spring rate for FR/DH bikes



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

Just curious what other big dudes are using on their gravity bikes. I weight about 275, I have a Rocky Mountain Flatline with a Marzzocchi Roco rear shock, equipped with a 500lb spring. I've found myself bashing my size-14 shoes into the ground on even medium-sized landings and would like to stiffen the rear up a bit. Looks like the stiffest spring available from Marz is a 550, and it doesn't seem like 10% would make a huge difference.

I've heard that the spring manufacturer doesn't matter as long as the shock stroke and eye-to-eye match up, any truth to this? Fox and some other companies seem to make stiffer springs than Marz. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## ryando (Jul 11, 2006)

How much sag are you running?


----------



## Javier (Aug 1, 2006)

No gravity here, just trail type riding at most.
At 285lbs. I use an 800lbs rated spring on my 7.5x2.0 Fox shock.
JEB


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

I went to Go-Ride (local shop specializing in gravity bikes) and they measured my sag level, and estimated I'd need a 600lb spring for my 3 x 9.5 in rear shock. Problem is, Marz doesn't make one as I mentioned above. They told me a Manitou spring should work, but weren't able to order one for me because all the distributors are sold out.

I've been doing more research from other online dealers and getting a lot of conflicting information. Some places say Manitou spring -> Marz shock won't work at all. And a few of my buddies still swear that Fox springs can work on a Marz shock, but the guys at the bike shop told me they had a different interior diameter so that wouldn't work. Not really sure what to do at this point. I might be stuck buying a completely new Fox rear shock, since they seem to actually make springs for big guys.


----------



## ryando (Jul 11, 2006)

It sounds like you need to find a buddy with a similar stroke Fox shock and borrow his spring and test fit it on your shock. If it doesn't work, I think a new (better yet used) Fox or Elka shock may be in your future.


----------

